# Whistle for recall



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I have just started teaching Molly this too. I don't have a yard, so I'm that obnoxious person practicing at the park.  At least I wait until no one is around. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

WOOO GO LIZA! Hopefully one day my boys will be as sweetly behaved as she is . I love the whistle, I've been trying to trick the boys with it more at home. I'll whistle from upstairs while they're in the basement. Love the sound of that rumbling thunder as they come bounding to me  (they definitely don't sit when they get to me haha, but we'll get there).


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

Even after years of training, I still love to see the response to the come in whistle. There is something so beautiful to see the dog turn midstride as soon as they hear the tweet tweet tweet!!!


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

I recently just started recall training with one of the silent dog whistles I picked up from Petsmart. After a couple of days they got the hang of it, especially when they know that treats are in hand.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Leslie B said:


> Even after years of training, I still love to see the response to the come in whistle. There is something so beautiful to see the dog turn midstride as soon as they hear the tweet tweet tweet!!!


That's great to hear.... Leslie, do you have a whistle you recommend? Just a standard one or is it better to try a specific style? Do you just use a regular whistle Inge?


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

nolefan said:


> That's great to hear.... Leslie, do you have a whistle you recommend? Just a standard one or is it better to try a specific style? Do you just use a regular whistle Inge?


I have a fox 40, which is basically what coaches use for practices as well, I believe. The noise it makes is horrible, very sharp. But on the other hard, it carries very far...


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

My husband got me a dallesasse.com. They are used by field trainers because the dog can hear them from up to 400 yards.


----------



## Toy4Rick (Dec 22, 2010)

Our Golden (4 yrs) will return with the whistle when we are training around the house or yard. However when we are out for a walk, no luck or when at home and she gets that... I'm not going to listen look in her eye, turns her head and bolts there is no stopping her. She won't sit, come, down or anything when her nose is going 200 MPH. She knows she is doing wrong but can't help herself.

Any ideas how to break this?
Rick


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

Repetition, repetition, repetition.

Get the long line out and do lots of different recalls. Vary where you work, vary the distance, vary the distractions in the area. Always reel your dog in if they do not come at the command and the praise when the get there.

Every time your dog blows you, add 25 more recalls with the line. You want this to be the "habit" that she does not break.


----------



## Toy4Rick (Dec 22, 2010)

Bummer, that's the next issue, put a long line on her and she won't move, hates it. All she wants to do is go back inside.

Guess we are going to need to start with the long line first

Rick


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

It is easy to condition the dog to the long line. Remember that most of the time the line is laying on the ground and the dog is pulling it. You should only need to pick it up if the dog refuses your command.

I am a big fan of the inexpensive, lightweight, round rope that I buy at the hard ware store. Just tie on a clip. $5 for a 50' rope and $3-4 for a bunch of clips. I don't put a loop at my end so it cannot get caught on anything. I make a variety of lengths to use in training. Since they are so cheap, if the dog chews them or they get lost or frayed, I just cut another section of rope and tie on the old clip. It is not pretty but this is a training tool and not an AKC event.

Start in the house with a 4 foot section and have your dog drag it several hours during the day. If she stands stock still, ignore her. Do something fun in another room and treat her when she joins you. She will soon forget that she has it on. 

Next move to outside and put a 12-15 foot section of long line(aka rope) on the dog AND a regular leash. Walk her around the yard or field where you are working while she pulls the long line and you carry the regular leash. Toss the toy or bumper, lots of praise and treats. 

She will quickly forget the long line and you can remove the regular leash. 

Last step is to go outside with just the long line on the dog.

Good Luck and remember that it is all about repetition. Enought repetitions doing it the right way and the dog really does not consider doing it any other way. I like to use the example of hunting. Our dogs return the duck/bumper/dokken to our left side and sit - waiting for us to take the item. Go in the yard and throw a toy and guess what - the dog returns to the left side, sits and waits for us to take it. They don't have to do this with a toy but it is a habit.


----------

